# Photo's of a 125-140 eight point wanted



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

I won a management hunt for Whitetail in the panhandle of TX at this year's World Archery Festival. I was told that I am expected to shoot an eight point buck that will score 125-140. I have only seen mule deer in the wild. I don't know what that size whitetail buck should look like. I wouldn't want to jeopardize my hunt shooting something outside those guidelines. In Texas, what could I estimate the dressed weight of a deer scoring that would be?
Thanks for any advise and photos sent. I hope that whitetail tastes as good as mule deer.


----------



## mathew_ (Jun 27, 2010)

heer is a buck i killed scored 125"


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks, I want to be able to correctly score a buck before shooting. I hope that I see more photos, I don't get Mule Deer Buck fever but I might suffer Whitetail Fever.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

130"+ 8 point


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

Not quit what your looking for but he is a perfect 8pt that's 122" 
So shoot something bigger than him


----------



## Motor Daddy (Jun 23, 2011)

Here's a 127" 8 point.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

125"


----------



## PineBarrenNick (Jul 4, 2010)

This guy made it thru the seaosn. Think it fits into your score window.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

This one grossed at 129 1/8


----------



## rcr7mm (Jun 14, 2006)

*130 class*

Here is one 130 on nose


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

vegashunter55 said:


> I wouldn't want to jeopardize my hunt shooting something outside those guidelines. In Texas, what could I estimate the dressed weight of a deer scoring that would be.


I don't think you're going to be able to judge the antler size from their dressed weight. There are a lot of threads on here where people guess the scores. I would say do some searching for some Texas scouting camera pictures. Midwest deer aren't going to be good references for Texas deer.


----------



## 102 (Sep 17, 2007)

Grossed 153 Net 136

main frame 8 with 4 inch kicker


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Buck in my avatar went 164 mainframe 9 with a 1" sticker on the G2


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

huntnfishnut said:


> Buck in my avatar went 164 mainframe 9 with a 1" sticker on the G2


you dont call that a 9 pt though do you? thats one of the nicest 8's ive seen minus that little kicker


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

airwolf said:


> you dont call that a 9 pt though do you? thats one of the nicest 8's ive seen minus that little kicker


It has a 1 5/8" "typical" point on the left side that you cannot see in this pic so it technically went into the book as a 10pt, as the two points were over 1", though the 9th and 10th points were deductions.

29" beams and a 21.5" spread


----------



## valleyhunter (Apr 24, 2007)

Heres my 138 and 125. Good luck!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

huntnfishnut said:


> It has a 1 5/8" "typical" point on the left side that you cannot see in this pic so it technically went into the book as a 10pt, as the two points were over 1", though the 9th and 10th points were deductions.
> 
> 29" beams and a 21.5" spread


now I see... 29" beams wow!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

This one scored 140" right on the nose....
My dad killed him last year.


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the photos and congratulations on all the fine deer. In NV archery season the deer are normally in velvet, Aug. I'm guessing that in TX in Oct they will be hard horned and looking like those posted. In mule deer we don't count the eye guards and refer to the remaining points as a 4x4, 3x4, 6x6 or whatever the point count is. I think that given a choice should I choose wide over height?


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Now that I've seen mounts, any photos of bucks in the field that would be 125-140 and eight points? I think I can count points in a hurry it is height and mass that may get me in trouble.


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

141 gross


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

fyi go with the guy above who says make sure you are comparing to other texas deer body to antler ratio is different. . a 125 ks buck looks way diferent than a 125 texas deer d/t body saize while on the hoof. .


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

shaffer88 said:


> fyi go with the guy above who says make sure you are comparing to other texas deer body to antler ratio is different. . a 125 ks buck looks way diferent than a 125 texas deer d/t body saize while on the hoof. .


Couldnt be farther from the truth, the deer in the Tx panhandle are big Kansas like deer. I have worked there for years and have seen thousands and killed a few. Watch the Realtree videos where they hunt the panhandle, they even say that panhandle deer are basically kansas deer as they arent far apart. The Tx panhandle is a true sleeper spot, I have seen some gorillas out there


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

Here's a few video's.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Here is a 130'ish 8 point my buddy's son arrowed last year :


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

129


----------



## ILBowhunter22 (Sep 10, 2009)

vegashunter55 said:


> Thanks for the photos and congratulations on all the fine deer. In NV archery season the deer are normally in velvet, Aug. I'm guessing that in TX in Oct they will be hard horned and looking like those posted. In mule deer we don't count the eye guards and refer to the remaining points as a 4x4, 3x4, 6x6 or whatever the point count is. *I think that given a choice should I choose wide over height?*


That is your personal choice to make. I love the looks of both tall narrow racks and also the really wide ones.


----------



## joshhutto (Jan 26, 2010)

this guy will be in the upper 140's, he has alot of mass all the way through.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

Gross or Net? Be sure you know! Deer 1 Gross 134 Net 131. Deer 2 Gross 137 Net 131.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

OOPS! Here is the 137/131 deer.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

And the two together.


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

netted 144 and some change...I really need to remeasure when I get him back though from taxi.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I assure you im the worse for getting the big eye. But honestly even after having them officially scored I dont often see the difference.

Here a perfect example of two deer. 

First deer was scored twice and won four big buck contest and my largest first good deer. Scored 123 3/8" net from one scorer and 124 5/8" net from another. Most garanteed it would make Pope and young.


Second deer looks eqaully impressive to myself. It scored 110 net.

Third deer nets 143net 157 gross.

Always mention if you asking net or gross. Bug difference.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Another good example. Scored 130 net acording to my Taxerdermist who usually pretty close. I thought it would score more. Im going to honestly say this deer may score less than 130 officially. maybe 128 net.

10 pointer

Most interent scores are high. Watched many a deer scored by official scorers and seen many guys get dissapointed uncluding myself.:embara:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Prime example of big eye and me being the big eye scorer on hoof of this deer. Actually I thought deer was 135 after I had shot it.

This deer scored 128 gross and 124 net. Broke my heart when it was officially scored.


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

Daniel Boone, I'd been hard pressed to let that buck walk.


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

Those are some nice deer guys. Wish a guy I know saw this so he would realize his buck he claims is 132 inches is only around 90-100 inches.


----------



## Sandilands (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's one that is a little bigger than you wanted. I think it went 152. I shot his little brother, my buddy shot this one.


----------



## Flatcoats (Jul 31, 2009)

Here's one dead nuts in the middle of what you asked for. The bottom deer in this pic is a clean 8 that grossed 132.


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

144 5/8 net


----------



## WIhoytarcher1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure if this worked? SOmewhere right around what you are asking for


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

141 1/8 net!!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=726144


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

s72 said:


> Those are some nice deer guys. Wish a guy I know saw this so he would realize his buck he claims is 132 inches is only around 90-100 inches.


One thing I have learned is seeing them in a picture and seeing them mounted in person they often look smaller. Digital camera if using it right can enlarge the deer. Same holds true for a trail camera.
DB


----------



## Ouachitamtnman (Sep 4, 2007)

Almost 140 exactly


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

View attachment 1118090


He Fits your criteria never had him offically scored but should be around 125-135 gross


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

Not really sure what he scores but iam guessing betwen 125-140:darkbeer:


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Here is one that I never could get last year. I would say he is between 125-140, and I sure hope is still around this year. I have had many dreams about this guy!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

What happens if you shoot a nine point? A 125-140 8 point is a trophy for anyone, not sure why they would call that a management buck.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Ouachitamtnman said:


> View attachment 1118087
> Almost 140 exactly


Really, i thought he was bigger than that!! Really nice buck!! '94


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

In Texas they manage for 10 Point and better deer, which baffles me because there is nothing better than a giant 8 they are the best looking deer to me.


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> One thing I have learned is seeing them in a picture and seeing them mounted in person they often look smaller. Digital camera if using it right can enlarge the deer. Same holds true for a trail camera.
> DB


You hit the nail on the head.
Pictures can be very deceiving. If you hold the rack out far in front of you and take pic from a lower position looking up at the rack it will look a lot bigger then true score.
I've seen 120's made to look like 140 or 150s.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

130's 8's


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

another


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

Man i really need to start using some of your guys scoring system.


----------

